# LOPS - When do the ears flop?



## nattyw

I have been told one of the parents of my boys is a lop - haven't seen a pic yet and Dad was a little ginger bunny - good desription ah! Just wondering at what point does a lop earred bunnys ear's flop? Or looking at the pic's of my boys, are they not going to flop? My guess would be they aren't going to 'lop' as they seem so errect - they are only 7wks old... I think I am going to have some big bunnys!

Thanks!


----------



## Numbat

If they're going to lop they usually do so before ten weeks but Inky's ears half lopped a bit later. Not sure about your bunns, I would guess not.  Big bunnies are fun!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Maybe the Rabbitry could give you some insight on this, I'll move this there.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

My little Tallulah was a Holland Lop and her ears were uppy until she was about 12 weeks old. Her breeder suggested taping nickels to the tips of her ears to weigh them down so they would stay lopped when as she grew! No way! Even after her ears lopped, she could still hold them up if she wanted. Just one of the many adorable things about her.

My Phoebe Mae is a Holland Lop-Mini Rex mix and her ears are very erect, her brother and sisters' ears were the same way. Maybe your boys will just have uppy ears


----------



## nattyw

So they could still LOP! How cute would it be if they could perk them up again if they do lop - they seem so upright at the moment, I can't imagine them doing anything else, we will see I guess!


----------



## Numbat

Yeah I was really surprised when Inky's ears lopped, they were so upright. I generally like up ears more. I love Astro and Poppy's ears!


----------



## irishlops

my 2 buns are dwarf lops. they lopped at around 9 weeks.
i dont think caramel is fully a lop. because her ears only flop when she is asleep.
but the male has floppy ears ll the time....????


----------



## pamnock

The ears should lop by4-6 weeks, although this varies widely from 2 weeks to never.

Pam


----------



## Erins Rabbits

My litter of mini lops ears were starting to lop by the time they were three weeks. They are 7 weeks old on saturday, and most of them quit doing the one ear up, one ear down thing a while ago. One has erect ears that only lop when he's relaxed, another has 'helicopter ears'. Just depends. I guess you'll just have to wait and see.


----------

